# New Desert Tort



## AZtortMom (May 12, 2020)

Good Morning Everyone! ?
I hope this finds everyone well and safe. As you all know I have 4 torts that are non hibernating, so getting a DT is a completely new experience for me.
This is Gracie. I'm guessing she is about 10 years old and I received her from a co worker, who received her from a teacher in a shoe box. I think my coworker has
had her about 3 years. Gracie has bad pyramiding and some MBD.
She is in great spirits and she eats ok. I will see if I can upload a video of how she walks.
Any suggestions would be great. I do not plan on brumating her this year for obvious reasons.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 12, 2020)

Hm-m-m-m. . . teacher in a shoe box? Must've been pretty hard for them to take care of their teaching job? 

You've been absent for a while. Good to see you back here with us. Poor little scamp. He's had a pretty hard life up to now. Good that someone who cares is now taking care of him. Main thing is plenty of sunshine and calcium-rich foods.


----------



## AZtortMom (May 12, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> I'm just wondering why the teacher had been kept in a shoe box. Must've been pretty hard for them to take care of their teaching job?
> 
> You've been absent for a while. Good to see you back here with us. Poor little scamp. He's had a pretty hard life up to now. Good that someone who cares is now taking care of him. Main thing is plenty of sunshine and calcium-rich foods.


Right?! Good to be seen! poor little girl.. Yup< she is just relaxing now, I will put her outside in a bit..


----------



## Tom (May 12, 2020)

HI! Welcome home!

I'm glad the tortoise is in your hands now, but man, how does this happen??? Tortoise care is so easy to do right...


----------



## AZtortMom (May 12, 2020)

Tom said:


> HI! Welcome home!
> 
> I'm glad the tortoise is in your hands now, but man, how does this happen??? Tortoise care is so easy to do right...



I know, crazy! I don't understand sometimes. But, she is in good hands now.
Good to be home.


----------



## AZtortMom (May 13, 2020)

Today is Day 2 for Miss Grace. She is doing much better than expected. She loves the outdoors and she does not mind her night box. She did have her first real bowel movement this morning and no surprise, it contained a plastic streamer. i did clip the end of it because it has tension on it. I'm sure the cactus I fed her last night and this morning had something to do with it. I am going to continue to feed her plenty of aloe and cactus until this passes. Of course, the warm soaks daily will continue ✌
Grace seems to be adjusting to her soaks as well. I'm sure that is something new to this sweet girl as well


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Jun 6, 2020)

Miss Grace. Great news that you are her new, much needed caretaker.
Teacher that had her was obviously not very big on learning.
Rock on to a better life Miss Grace.


----------



## Lokkje (Jun 7, 2020)

I am so glad that you have taken on the care of Miss Grace. I’m looking forward to hearing great things about her progress.


----------



## turtlesailor (Jul 14, 2020)

She’s in good hands now. I don’t know why the teacher would insist to put a tortoise in a class room with no proper space.


----------

